# Quality Timing Belt kit



## TSI_Shinobi (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone Know of a quality T-Belt Kit, that I can purchase for a decent price, similar to the ECS tuning kit? ECS says theyre kit for the 2.8L V6 will be on back order for a while...

thanks!
:wave:


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Blauparts.com....and you can rent their tools to help you do the job.

http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GH21112-1B


----------

